# Guess the purity of (NH4)2PtCl6



## RaoOvious (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Concerning the scarcity of information regarding the color of commercially pure Ammonium Hexachloroplatinate(.9995+) and not so pure(.999+),I want the members to guess the purity of my Platinum salt,Challenge is that you would have to do it without the available pixels for the time being.:lol: ,I would be adding more pics with a new cam soon.

Hint:The color is not canary yellow but somewhat pale deep yellow.

Regards,

Rao


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 3, 2012)

Your salt looks very dirty to me. First, I see crystals of ammonium chloride in the matrix of the salt, secondly the burnt orange color is a sure fire sign of other contaminates, namely Pd in all likelihood. As for the purity of the salt, it very hard to judge due to the facts I pointed out already and including possible water weight in the salt.

If you had presented a photo of the resulting button, a guess at purity would be a little easier. 

Here's a few photos of high purity Pt salt and a Pt bar that is over three nines purity:






















Steve


----------



## RaoOvious (Nov 3, 2012)

As said before the pixels didn,t do me a justice,I would say it being deep yellow rather than burnt orange,Im gona have an ICP on it in a couple of days,lets see then.My end user doesn,t want a button so cant do that,may be some other time i would also make a Platinum bar.

Any ways appreciated.


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 3, 2012)

Your Pt looks more like the color of this dirty Pt:






Except yours displays much more residual ammonium chloride salt entrained in the structure of the colored salt.

Here's another run that looks more like yours (dirty) to me:






Steve


----------



## RaoOvious (Nov 3, 2012)

Steve mine is absolutely sure not like ur 2nd one.How about some pics of commercially pure Hexachloroplatinate from JM.

Diaamminedichloro Pd(II) is pure yellow or bright yellow.You can clearly see the difference between {pale yellow,or (somewhat orange) yellow or whatever u name it} Platinate and clearly yellow(bright or simple) Diaammine salts in the 4th pic.(most left in upper row is Platinate and most right in lower is Diaammine).Remaining pics are of Platinate.Judge by urself.

Courtesy of JM.

Regards,

Rao


----------



## acpeacemaker (Nov 3, 2012)

3 of those pictures are the same?


----------



## RaoOvious (Nov 3, 2012)

They look same but they are all different pics.

Rao


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 4, 2012)

Rao,

A quick test for your Pt compound, regardless of it's color, is to dissolve a small sample of it in diluted HCl, filter clear, and add a few drops of DMG test solution. If the test results in a fluffy yellow precipitate, you still have Pd in the colored salt.











Steve


----------



## Lou (Nov 4, 2012)

From where did you get the photos Rao?

They are about to calcine them (I have been there) in those bags. Usually, the metals are kept separate.


----------



## RaoOvious (Nov 13, 2012)

Was away from home,i got them from my source.Yes they calcine them all separately.


----------

